# Starlooks Starbox July 2013



## kitnmitns (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking forward to some color ;-) What was your favorite box? I think mine was February.


----------



## Yeti (Jul 1, 2013)

My favorite box was last August.  I paid the $25 and picked it up to try it out before subscribing.  There were only three items, but they were perfectly curated by a guest artist.  The box had a sultry, almost goth theme.  I kind of had a false impression that they were all about being a bit edgy and dark like that, lol!  My first subscription box was October, so I had that mindset for kind of a while.  It seems to have such a different vibe now.  I still love it though, I use more products from my Starbox than from any other subscription service.  I am really looking forward to some color in the July box as well


----------



## alphaloria (Jul 1, 2013)

This will be my first box. I have no need whatsoever for any more makeup, but I got pulled in after receiving the lipliner in my Ipsy bag. I wouldn't go out of my way to order any of the past boxes but I would have been thrilled to receive any of them.

Hi, my name is Candice, and I have a beauty box addiction...lol.


----------



## Kelli (Jul 2, 2013)

My fave was February, too...and I am looking forward to some color this month!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 2, 2013)

My fave was April, I like their setting powder better than my Nars, even, and the tendergloss was awesome until I lost it (sadface).  I'm really hoping for color though, I've subbed since Jan and the closest we've had was Feb, and unfortunately Tipsy was all wrong for my coloring.


----------



## mscuracchio (Jul 7, 2013)

I really hope this month is better than June's box was.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 7, 2013)

July will be my first month &amp; I am also hoping it will be much better, and more colorful, than June's box. I really feel like I dodged a bullet by missing the June sign up by 2 days.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 7, 2013)

July box, huzzah! 






So I'm about to go all rogue and say that I loved the products in the June box LOL (minus the pin..the pin was...odd) but I'm using the liquid eyeliner, white eyeliner and bronzer every day now! Other than that I really loved April's box! The translucent powder is my daily HG powder, I use the lash boost every day as well and the chapstick is SOOOO delicious lol (yes, yes it DOES taste good, hush)


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 7, 2013)

In case anyone is curious about the Signature Turquoise Set, here are swatches:
 





The flash washed out the shadow, it looks more vivid in person.


----------



## Lily V (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi all!  I really got introduced to SL by ipsy (tickle me pink lip pencil)- &amp; liked it enough + the discount code, to try ordering more from them.  I am so IN LOVE



with their gem liners &amp; makeup brushes!! After getting my jan box (&amp; Signature Turquoise Set)- I had to go back and order some more brushes!  Wow, so nice!  (I also ordered before that, the special ipy tickle me pink set, tendergloss, &amp; lip scrub).  Are there any of their makeup brushes that people would really recommend? I have their small dome, &amp; just got the med dome, slanted eyeliner, and medium slant liner (+ brush cleaner).


----------



## Jflopez (Jul 8, 2013)

July looks book posted...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Is it just me or does it seem like a lot of the products for the July looks could have come completely from Junes box? Was hoping for a little more color this month


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> July looks book posted...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> July looks book posted...
> 
> ...


 Now I'm scared to look. lol


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

It doesn't remind me of June's Looksbook at all aside from the obvious bronzer.

From the description: Our *July Starbox Look *screams ultimate summer! Golds, Peaches, Bronzes, Blacks, Maroons, Highlighters, Illuminators â€“ all essential for the sexiest, most enticing summer face and body. Donâ€™t be afraid to experiment â€“ not just with color, but also application! Youâ€™ll be surprised by the versatility of the July Starbox Products 





Maybe a highlighter with an eyeshadow or pigment luster and lipstick in the colors they mentioned? Those seem to be the features they keyed in on in the pics. They just sent mascara in March, so I think that's out.


----------



## alphaloria (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> July looks book posted...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelli (Jul 8, 2013)

There is a 5 shade eyeshadow palette called St Tropez and the colors included are gold, peach maroon...I wonder if we might be getting that?!?!?! The shades from that palette look like they could be the ones the models are wearing....or like a 4 shade empty palette with the three shades the models are wearing from that palette? *shrugs*

EDIT: I thought the fb post mentioned St Tropez, but it mentioned Ibiza, so maybe not that palette after all. There is an Ibiza palette but the colors are silvers, browns &amp; black.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh man it does look like the St. Tropez shadow palate which I just got on Saturday for my birthday! They are gorgeous colors which is why I asked for it for my birthday! But I'm secretly hoping its not that since I already have it.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> July looks book posted...
> ...


----------



## Jflopez (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh I would be so in love with any of the 5 shade palettes! Fingers crossed.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 8, 2013)

I am also wondering if they are using eyeshadow shades as highlighters in the pics?


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 8, 2013)

This is the palate I got for my birthday (on Saturday).  I've been playing with the colors all weekend.  They are GORGEOUS.  I'm especially in love with the coral color.
 
Looking at THIS picture from the July Looksbook, I'm 99.9% positive these 3 eyeshadows are from this shadow palate.  I've been playing with them all weekend &amp; I swear the girl on the left is wearing the 1st color (yellow gold), the middle is the 4th color (coral. . . I'm wearing it today &amp; it's definitely the same color), &amp; the last girl has the 5th color (the brownish burgundy color).
 



 
And like somebody mentioned before, some of the goldish tones being used as a highlighter is also that yellow color because I've been doing the same thing with it.  I'm also thinking they used the coral color as blush on the 1st two ladies &amp; the brownish burgundy on the last gal.  They are extremely versatile colors.   I love them.
 
I'll be REALLY surprised if this palate isn't what we're getting in the July box.  I would be a little sad since I already own it, but for everyone who doesn't have it. . . the colors are amazingly gorgeous.  You'll love them.


Here's my thoughts on the July Looksbook.


----------



## casualbeauty (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm also hoping for more color in the July box.  Last month's box was my first box and I thought it was a great deal.  The black eyeliner was okay, but I'm loving the white eyeliner and bronzer so far.  If they include any of the eyeshadows from the palettes mentioned above, I'd be super happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2013)

I want a bright shimmery coral eye shadow this month. I don't really care where it comes from.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want a bright shimmery coral eye shadow this month. I don't really care where it comes from.


 You and me both!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 8, 2013)

I really hope we get one of those palettes for July, I was so bummed out by Junes box. I really need some color in my life.


----------



## Kelli (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am also wondering if they are using eyeshadow shades as highlighters in the pics?





> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 8, 2013)

Oooooo, this Looksbook looks exciting to me! If I'm remembering correctly didn't Marci say...

That the products given in the June box would be usable for the July box? That they were important staples that would be useful for the next month's products??? Or is my crazy Irish brain totally making that up? LOL

If I'm remembering correctly that that would totally make sense to see similar makeup in this month's Looksbook, such as the bronzer, etc!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooooo, this Looksbook looks exciting to me! If I'm remembering correctly didn't Marci say...
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooooo, this Looksbook looks exciting to me! If I'm remembering correctly didn't Marci say...
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelli (Jul 8, 2013)

If I remember correctly, since I've been subbed we've only gotten two shadows, the navy one and  cinnamon toss pigment...so I would love ANY of their shadows...the St Tropez shades look great, but I'd be happy with any of them!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 9, 2013)

EEEE! This would make me so happy! I really hope this is in our July Box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 9, 2013)

I may be alone in not being crazy for these colors...they're super warm so tricky to wear with my skintone. I like the coral (and I have found that peachy shades are nice with green eyes, despite their warmness), but I can't imagine I'll reach for the others very often.

It seems like Starlooks has been leaning heavily toward the "warm" side of things over the last months (every lipstick I've gotten has been a warm orangey or goldish shade, the pigment luster was a warm leaning brown, the bronzer, etc.) I hope we get some cooler shades, soon! Us cool toned ladies like color, too! 

I hope August has some pinks, purples, blues, greens...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2013)

> I may be alone in not being crazy for these colors...they're super warm so tricky to wear with my skintone. I like the coral, but I can't imagine I'll reach for the others very often. It seems like Starlooks has been leaning heavily toward the "warm" side of things over the last months (every lipstick I've gotten has been a warm orangey or goldish shade, the pigment luster was a warm leaning brown, the bronzer, etc.) I hope we get some cooler shades, soon! Us cool toned ladies like color, too!Â  I hope August has some pinks, purples, blues, greens...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You're not alone. I'm hoping for an icy mermaid thing sooner rather than later. But we're headed into autumn, and that seems to be when things swing even warmer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe we'll see some nice emeralds and sapphires instead of changing-leaves colors. Or go in a Pacific Northwest autumn: Cool browns (mud, not leaves), blues, and greens (all of those evergreen trees really stand out when all of the other trees are brown or bare!).


----------



## elainecad (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may be alone in not being crazy for these colors...they're super warm so tricky to wear with my skintone. I like the coral, but I can't imagine I'll reach for the others very often.
> 
> ...


You  are not alone. I am not liking the cheeks in those pics. I am very fair and do not look good in warm colors. And yes, all the lips colors are warm toned. Where are the berries? I totally agree for August!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 9, 2013)

> YouÂ  are not alone. I am not liking the cheeks in those pics. I am very fair and do not look good in warm colors. And yes, all the lips colors are warm toned. Where are the berries? I totally agree for August!


 I believe the cheeks are the blush from the May box. It looks terrifying in the pan, but it blends out much more subtly than the photos show. I'm really pale and cool as well, and this is actually my current favorite blush.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 9, 2013)

I am liking your ideas of cool colors. I really need some pretty purples &amp; plums. I have a ton of blue, but its my favorite color to play with when it comes to make up &amp; I could always find room for more!!!! I've got my fingers crossed for an under the sea color scheme in August: aquas, greens, purples, &amp; some sparkle!!!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 9, 2013)

I just hope there is eye shadow &amp; just in general color, I don't really care warm or cool toned, just color. I typically wear bright eyeshadows, like teal/aqua and purples...though I just got the Wet N Wild Comfort Zone palette and have been loving all the browns &amp; oranges (ironic since I've been so bummed about the lack of color in our Starboxes lol).

I think last time there was a 5 shade palette it was just that and a brush, so I'm guessing we'll prob just get something like that and probably not anything else like a lip product. I'd really like to try the Infinity Lipsticks. Did you guys get one of those before in a box or has anyone ordered one? If so how do like it?


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 9, 2013)

I got an infinity lipstick for my birthday on Saturday. The color on the tube is Slice which is the older name for it but I think the new name is Immortal. It's gorgeous in the tube but not as bright on my lips as I would like it to be. It's not nearly as moist as their lipsticks &amp; tender glosses but most long wear lipsticks tend to dry your lips out. I love the tender glosses &amp; couldn't help wanting to add a tender gloss on top of the infinity lipstick. It did last for about 5 hours until I ate. After lunch you could still see a tint of color but it wasn't as bright as when I first put it on. If I had to choose, the tender glosses are still my favorite. I like my lips moist, not dry.


----------



## Kelli (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got an infinity lipstick for my birthday on Saturday. The color on the tube is Slice which is the older name for it but I think the new name is Immortal. It's gorgeous in the tube but not as bright on my lips as I would like it to be. It's not nearly as moist as their lipsticks &amp; tender glosses but most long wear lipsticks tend to dry your lips out. I love the tender glosses &amp; couldn't help wanting to add a tender gloss on top of the infinity lipstick. It did last for about 5 hours until I ate. After lunch you could still see a tint of color but it wasn't as bright as when I first put it on.
> 
> If I had to choose, the tender glosses are still my favorite. I like my lips moist, not dry.


 Thanks. I have horrible luck with long wear lipsticks, so I was wondering if these were pretty much the same (sounds like it). They always dry out on my lips and I end up with a ring around my lips of color and all the rest gone. Texture wise I agree about the tender glosses, I think they are my fave (the shade I got was invisible on me, so I need to try a brighter one).


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am liking your ideas of cool colors. I really need some pretty purples &amp; plums. I have a ton of blue, but its my favorite color to play with when it comes to make up &amp; I could always find room for more!!!! I've got my fingers crossed for an under the sea color scheme in August: aquas, greens, purples, &amp; some sparkle!!!


 Me too! I have a ton of colors, but i'm an eyeshadow junkie. (Just ordered the 50% off Coastal scents-to go set with 7 mini palettes lol).  I don't think I could ever get enough of plums, purples, and greens.


----------



## wildsp187 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok.. I like the colors.. not so much how they used the yellow as highlighter.  The streak of yellow highlighter on the nose and cupids bow of the girl in the middle... That's just strange looking..


----------



## Kelli (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just hope there is eye shadow &amp; just in general color, I don't really care warm or cool toned, just color. I typically wear bright eyeshadows, like teal/aqua and purples...though I just got the Wet N Wild Comfort Zone palette and have been loving all the browns &amp; oranges (ironic since I've been so bummed about the lack of color in our Starboxes lol).
> 
> I think last time there was a 5 shade palette it was just that and a brush, so I'm guessing we'll prob just get something like that and probably not anything else like a lip product. I'd really like to try the Infinity Lipsticks. Did you guys get one of those before in a box or has anyone ordered one? If so how do like it?


 The last time they sent out the 5 shade palette, we got the palette and the iPrimer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loved that palette and still use it a lot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I too want to try the infinity lipsticks.


----------



## Kelli (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The last time they sent out the 5 shade palette, we got the palette and the iPrimer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loved that palette and still use it a lot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I too want to try the infinity lipsticks.


  I wasn't subscribed back then, but I had watched videos before of the box with the palette but it was quite a while ago and I couldn't remember  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for mentioning that. It would've been nice to get the iPrimer! I just use a cheap face primer for my eyes (since it was horrible on face ick, but works at keeping my loose shadows in place).

Maybe we will get an Infinity lipstick in fall...they just seem so not summery to me, but I'm a dork like that.




 Definitely want to try them at some point.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 10, 2013)

Is it just me or are the three girls in the lookbook wearing wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much makeup? Or is that how it's supposed to be so it's obvious what products were used or whatever? Sorry, I'm only used to ipsy "sneak peeks" so starlooks "sneak peeks" confuse me hahaha


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 10, 2013)

Did anyone else see the FB post to look out for an e-mail? It was posted a little earlier today that we are supposed to look out for an e-mail from them because they redid the Starbox website so we can log in and see account information and they are sending us info on how to log in.

Regarding the lookbook nut sure that I consider the colors mentioned to be great summer colors. Don't get me wrong, I do not even want anything super bright but thought we are at least getting som epop of color. Oh well, as long as it is not something I already have but still will use, I am happy.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else see the FB post to look out for an e-mail? It was posted a little earlier today that we are supposed to look out for an e-mail from them because they redid the Starbox website so we can log in and see account information and they are sending us info on how to log in.
> 
> Regarding the lookbook nut sure that I consider the colors mentioned to be great summer colors. Don't get me wrong, I do not even want anything super bright but thought we are at least getting som epop of color. Oh well, as long as it is not something I already have but still will use, I am happy.


 I got the email. If you click on "Starbox" it will take you to the new website. Click "log in", then the link for password reset to make a password. Use your email address as user name.


----------



## Kelli (Jul 10, 2013)

I like that you can now add your own birthday and don't have to email them to add it and being able to cancel online (not that I WANT to cancel, but financially speaking I may have to).

Hopefully our boxes ship the third week this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think they changed the FAQ to 'will ship in the 3rd or 4th week' or something like that. I really want to see what we get...though I think this is the first month where we possibly figured it out like right away (so there is a part of me that hopes we are just way off just because it'd be fun to see how wrong my initial guess was lol).


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh, *so* glad about this. I have to change my CC info, and I keep forgetting about it during their phone hours.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 10, 2013)

Can I just brag about Starlooks customer service? My 10 year old daughter apparently went through my make up drawer &amp; saw all my Starlooks stuff &amp; decided to buy me a blush from Starlooks for my birthday with the allowance money she had saved up on her own since I don't own any blushes yet. She secretly had my husband help her purchase it on their website. Well, by accident she (or possibly my husband) clicked on Vanuatu instead of United States (they are alphabetically right next to each other) when entering our address. My birthday came &amp; went &amp; no package came. My daughter was heartbroken but still wouldn't tell me what she bought hoping it would arrive. Today I finally coaxed it out of her after another sad return from the mailbox empty handed. I found it odd that it was taking so long because I get orders from Starlooks really fast normally. Tonight I had my hubby forward the order confirmation email to me so I could see it. That's when I saw the Vanuatu mistake as well as a $5.00 charge for shipping (to Vanuatu). It's 9:00 pm here so I emailed Starlooks explaining what happened &amp; asked if i could order the blush again so my daughter could officially give it to me for my birthday &amp; not have to know about the mistake. Within 5 minutes I got a response to my email saying that they would ship me a new blush immediately, refund the shipping charge, &amp; not re-charge me for the order. I couldn't believe they responded so quickly &amp; still refunded the shipping AND re sent the order even though the mistake was on our end &amp; not theirs. Now THAT is pretty amazing customer service.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 10, 2013)

That is awesome customer service!  And how sweet of your daughter!  Off to google Vanuatu...



> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I just brag about Starlooks customer service? My 10 year old daughter apparently went through my make up drawer &amp; saw all my Starlooks stuff &amp; decided to buy me a blush from Starlooks for my birthday with the allowance money she had saved up on her own since I don't own any blushes yet. She secretly had my husband help her purchase it on their website. Well, by accident she (or possibly my husband) clicked on Vanuatu instead of United States (they are alphabetically right next to each other) when entering our address.
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can I just brag about Starlooks customer service? My 10 year old daughter apparently went through my make up drawer &amp; saw all my Starlooks stuff &amp; decided to buy me a blush from Starlooks for my birthday with the allowance money she had saved up on her own since I don't own any blushes yet. She secretly had my husband help her purchase it on their website. Well, by accident she (or possibly my husband) clicked on Vanuatu instead of United States (they are alphabetically right next to each other) when entering our address.
> 
> My birthday came &amp; went &amp; no package came. My daughter was heartbroken but still wouldn't tell me what she bought hoping it would arrive. Today I finally coaxed it out of her after another sad return from the mailbox empty handed. I found it odd that it was taking so long because I get orders from Starlooks really fast normally.
> ...


How wonderful! That is so nice of them...it's such a brightener to one's day to have good CS


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 11, 2013)

If the July box includes that warmer shades of eyeshadows AND a brush I just might fork over the $25 for the box on it's own.


----------



## elainecad (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else see the FB post to look out for an e-mail? It was posted a little earlier today that we are supposed to look out for an e-mail from them because they redid the Starbox website so we can log in and see account information and they are sending us info on how to log in.
> 
> Regarding the lookbook nut sure that I consider the colors mentioned to be great summer colors. Don't get me wrong, I do not even want anything super bright but thought we are at least getting som epop of color. Oh well, as long as it is not something I already have but still will use, I am happy.


I received it yesterday and tried to log into the new site. It would not let me . So I had to get a reset password. Have not received that e-mail yet. So I can't get into my account at all.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 11, 2013)

The email...


----------



## elainecad (Jul 11, 2013)

Just got the rest e-mail. Going to see if I can get in....


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 12, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They are WORKING it LOL!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 13, 2013)

I might take a little break from Starlooks after July. Feels weird saying that since it was my favorite sub up until the last couple of months, but I'm not liking the recent trend of neutrals and staples (and I know they promised colors for July, but to me, browns, maroons, and golds are not really colors, but still pretty neutral. Plus they are more fall colors than summer, to me!) and I am kind of swimming in them right now!

Plus, I really am trying to cut back on subs, as my makeup collection grows I'm starting to see more value in just picking out what I want rather than building up more than I can use.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 13, 2013)

How is the pigmentation for the eyeshadows?

I would LOVE to try the palette everyone is speculating about!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 13, 2013)

I thought this was going to turn into a porno at any second. Very awkward...


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought this was going to turn into a porno at any second. Very awkward...


Totally! It was so LA cheesy!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 13, 2013)

Totally! It was so LA cheesy!
You hit the nail right on the head. It reminded me of a Courtney Stodden music video (blech




)


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh my goodness. 

not really a 'behind the scenes' video eh? I feel dirty after watching it.


----------



## Kikyo0083 (Jul 13, 2013)

does anyone know how the birthday boxes work? do they send you an email when it ships? when do they usually send them?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kikyo0083* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know how the birthday boxes work? do they send you an email when it ships? when do they usually send them?


They did not send me an email when they shipped mine. I do, however, receive a tracking email for the normal sub box.  I'm not sure if they have sent out tracking for b-day boxes to anyone else though, but that's my take. I received mine a week or so after my normal sub box, but it does seem to vary a bit from person to person.



Hope this helps!


----------



## Kikyo0083 (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They did not send me an email when they shipped mine. I do, however, receive a tracking email for the normal sub box.  I'm not sure if they have sent out tracking for b-day boxes to anyone else though, but that's my take. I received mine a week or so after my normal sub box, but it does seem to vary a bit from person to person.
> ...


 thanks! i just wanted to be sure, my birthday is the 26th so i wanted to know when to start hawking my mailbox! lol thanks so much for the info! ^__^


----------



## mellee (Jul 13, 2013)

Mine was last month. Didn't get an email - it arrived at the very end of the month, around the 30th.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm so excited because August is my birthday month! woot! Now if we can just get July!

I don't know about all the shadows but I love the pigment luster. I use that mixed with the clear primer for an eyeliner and I loooove it!


----------



## Souly (Jul 15, 2013)

I canceled. I joined in December and assumed we would be getting bold colors on a regular basis. I have more than enough staple products so I joined glitter guilty instead.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I canceled. I joined in December and assumed we would be getting bold colors on a regular basis. I have more than enough staple products so I joined glitter guilty instead.


 I am canceling this month, too...I've just decided. We did get colors often up until these last few months! I loved September, October, December, January, February, even March had some color. I don't know what happened these last few months, but I"m not a fan of the direction they're going in. And I am getting too much makeup these days, anyway, and should focus my subs more on skincare and other things.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 15, 2013)

I cancelled as well! I'm a but bummed about having to cancel but I just wasn't impressed the past couple of months.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm cancelling too. Money is tight and I'm just not using what they've sent.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was last month. Didn't get an email - it arrived at the very end of the month, around the 30th.


same here!


----------



## mooreeeg (Jul 16, 2013)

I, too, have cancelled my subscription this week...


----------



## Jaly (Jul 16, 2013)

I will be cancelling by the end of the month.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 16, 2013)

I am waiting to see exactly what we get before I decide whether or not to keep the sub for August


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 16, 2013)

i'm on the fence. we'll see.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You hit the nail right on the head. It reminded me of a Courtney Stodden music video (blech
> 
> ...






 hahahaaaaa yup that is exactly what it looks like. Really sad.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2013)

Last year, I decided that this would be a makeup collection building year, and this sub is doing a decent job at giving me basics I would not otherwise bother getting, like the setting powder and the brown cream blush. I'll keep this until probably February and then reassess things. I love color, but I concentrate on that when I buy stuff, so this sub is turning into the place I get the basics and more neutral stuff I would otherwise never touch. It's working for me so far. Except June. Bronzer and I do not get along. And, yeesh, NO MORE BLACK EYELINER, PLEASE! I don't even know how many I've received from subs, but it's far too many. I do wonder whether all of the neutrals might be a reaction to complaints over the December palette. It seemed like there were a lot of people upset over the brightness that month. And it is kind of interesting and neat that they apparently decided to take a three-month chunk and build a look through a series of boxes, but it's not really a color palette that works for me, except that May blush! I still can't believe how much I love that thing.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Last year, I decided that this would be a makeup collection building year, and this sub is doing a decent job at giving me basics I would not otherwise bother getting, like the setting powder and the brown cream blush. I'll keep this until probably February and then reassess things. I love color, but I concentrate on that when I buy stuff, so this sub is turning into the place I get the basics and more neutral stuff I would otherwise never touch. It's working for me so far. Except June. Bronzer and I do not get along. And, yeesh, NO MORE BLACK EYELINER, PLEASE! I don't even know how many I've received from subs, but it's far too many.
> 
> I do wonder whether all of the neutrals might be a reaction to complaints over the December palette. It seemed like there were a lot of people upset over the brightness that month. And it is kind of interesting and neat that they apparently decided to take a three-month chunk and build a look through a series of boxes, but it's not really a color palette that works for me, except *that May blush! I still can't believe how much I love that thing.*


 That blush is beautiful.  I am happy with what I have been getting, and tend to reach for their products a lot.  I am (as always) looking forward to seeing this month's box. 

I get where you are coming from about black eyeliner, but I am really pleased I got to try that one from last month.  I do not have another one quite like it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 17, 2013)

I've actually been super pleased with everything Starlooks has been sending, I mean, they really have given me my HG items that I use on a daily basis! Like the translucent powder, the precision eyeliner, white eyeliner, bronzer, and a few others. The quality of the product is so fantastic! Although, I wouldn't mind some fab color now! I bought the Teal set and I'm just itching for more vibrant items now!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've actually been super pleased with everything Starlooks has been sending, I mean, they really have given me my HG items that I use on a daily basis! Like the translucent powder, the precision eyeliner, white eyeliner, bronzer, and a few others. The quality of the product is so fantastic! Although, I wouldn't mind some fab color now! I bought the Teal set and I'm just itching for more vibrant items now!


 See, that's the thing - I still reach for things i got in my earlier boxes on a daily basis, but the items from the last few months just sit there untouched...I use the translucent powder and mascara, other than that, the last thing we got I have the desire to use is from January. So, I guess it's not really a worthy investment for me anymore.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 17, 2013)

I've only been subbed a few months but the Lash Booster, iPrimer, tendergloss, translucent powder, precision eyeliner, Barbie HD blush or the deep red blush are used almost every day. LOVE them! I don't use the pigment luster everyday but at least a few days a week. Sometimes as a liner sometimes as a shadow. it's gorgeous. I would love to get more of those. Unfortunately the Bronzer is unused because it has talc, but I think the color is really pretty. I'm really pleased thus far. The only thing I just didn't like at all is that dang pin.

I'm super pumped for this month!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Souly (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> See, that's the thing - I still reach for things i got in my earlier boxes on a daily basis, but the items from the last few months just sit there untouched...I use the translucent powder and mascara, other than that, the last thing we got I have the desire to use is from January. So, I guess it's not really a worthy investment for me anymore.


 I agree. The last few months have been super boring to me. I still love the palette from September and use it frequently.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've always appreciated the fun colors and themes they do.  I just really think they had a miss with the June Box.  I'm definitely staying through August (Birthday Month!  I want my bday gift!), but not sure if I'll continue after that.  For me it might be more worth it to just hang out and see which boxes I like, and buy 2-3 of them a year.
> ...


 I agree.  I jumped on for the Jan-March boxes, but felt I would be quickly over run with makeup if I continued, so I dropped off to save some money and figured I'd purchase box by box (even though it costs more), when another box turned up that was a good as the January box was (to me).  If they include more of their brushes in future boxes, I will certainly pick them up, the eyeshadow brush from the January box is something I use every single day.


----------



## mellee (Jul 17, 2013)

Message on their facebook page about an hour ago: 

*Starlooks is planning another mystery item to complement what you received in your May and June Starbox, as well as what you will receive in your July Starbox - imagine lilac, royal blue, and turquoise tones for your eyes!*


*SHOULD WE DO IT? Comment below and we'll launch our mystery item asap â™¥

Remember: The mystery items you receive are always unique, never-seen-before, limited items. So get these when we offer them, cause you'll never have another chance!*

Don't see it on the site yet, though.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 17, 2013)

I really enjoyed the mystery item last time and would love to do it again!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 17, 2013)

I'd be tempted by more mystery items! But even though it says blue tones for eyes, I'm afraid I'd get more lipsticks, which I currently have wayyyyy too many of and I really need to get rid of some...


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2013)

> I'd be tempted by more mystery items! But even though it says blue tones for eyes, I'm afraid I'd get more lipsticks, which I currently have wayyyyy too many of and I really need to get rid of some...


 Yeah, these are *totally* the kinds of eye color I want for July, but I fear more lip stuff. I like lip stuff, but I'm much pickier about my lip color (gimme hot pinks and fuchsias!) than my eye shadow/liner color (I'll use just about any color as long as it's a *color* and not black, but I do prefer to stay away from browns because those are boring, and I use makeup in part as a form of entertainment).


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd be tempted by more mystery items! But even though it says blue tones for eyes, I'm afraid I'd get more lipsticks, which I currently have wayyyyy too many of and I really need to get rid of some...


I can totally understand that! I'm on a no lipstick or lip product buy for the rest of the year. I started in February because I was overrun with glosses and sticks. So far so good. The ones I've gotten in subs are MORE than enough! I would love more tenderglosses but can't buy them until next year unless I get it as a mystery item which doesn't count.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can totally understand that! I'm on a no lipstick or lip product buy for the rest of the year. I started in February because I was overrun with glosses and sticks. So far so good. The ones I've gotten in subs are MORE than enough! I would love more tenderglosses but can't buy them until next year unless I get it as a mystery item which doesn't count.


 haha, yeah...I never buy lipsticks (though I did recently buy some Baby Lips and Color Whispers, so those might partially count  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) but with all of my subs over the last 2 years, my stash has really piled up!

It's funny that I"m concerned about my lipstick stash, yet have no issue with my 3 different 120 shade eyeshadow palettes along with my 88 palette and about a dozen others ranging from 16 shades to quads, plus a glossybox full of single shadows...but I guess those are all very different in color, tone, and finish while I tend to get a lot of lipsticks in the same color family (subs looove to send me orangey shades and reds...which I like, but only enough to have a couple of them, I need no more! lol). And I wear shadows every single day, and I tend to reach for balms on a daily basis for lips, just because reapplication of lipstick at work is not convenient. I lick my lips too often so bold lips don't last long on me for daily use!

But yes, I would looooove more Tenderglosses! I love the way the one I have feels but it is just a sheer gold and I would loooove some more pinky or reddish shades!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can totally understand that! I'm on a no lipstick or lip product buy for the rest of the year. I started in February because I was overrun with glosses and sticks. So far so good. The ones I've gotten in subs are MORE than enough! I would love more tenderglosses but *can't buy them until next year unless I get it as a mystery item which doesn't count.*


This is me with shower gels, lip balms, face/hair/body oils, and shampoo/conditioner/hair gels right now.  If it shows up in a sub box, yay!  If it doesn't, I'm just SOL.  I keep hoping that Starlooks starts up its body line that they have listed on the site and that they send some of that line (preferably shower gel and body cream) out as extras.

I will forever be willing to pick up just one more hot pink or fuchsia lip product, though.  I know I should stop, but even if the color is exactly the same as something I already have, the texture/scent/flavor/wear/etc. might be ever so slightly different, so I *have* to try it!  Or I might lose the one I currently have, and then I will be stuck without a backup!  This will not do!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 18, 2013)

I AM SO EXCITED FOR MYSTERY ITEMS!!!!





Teehee


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED FOR MYSTERY ITEMS!!!!
> 
> ...


 Me too!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 18, 2013)

I've been stalking the Starlooks website all day waiting for those mystery items to pop up, but nothing so far.  HOWEVER, this popped up today.  Interesting concept.  Starlooks is calling it the "July Featured Set" ($24) &amp; it includes a lavender &amp; chamomile body butter &amp; a coppery eyeshadow pigment.  You're supposed to put some of the body butter in your hands, sprinkle the pigment into it &amp; then rub your hands together to make a bronzing lotion to put it on your body as a self-tanner sort of thing.  What are your thoughts?





I don't know about the whole bronzing lotion concept, but I'm loving that sparkly eyeshadow pigment.  





(That color is NOT sold with their other pigment lusters. . . lust. . . yes, I need that sparkle in my life.)


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been stalking the Starlooks website all day waiting for those mystery items to pop up, but nothing so far.  HOWEVER, this popped up today.  Interesting concept.  Starlooks is calling it the "July Featured Set" ($24) &amp; it includes a lavender &amp; chamomile body butter &amp; a coppery eyeshadow pigment.  You're supposed to put some of the body butter in your hands, sprinkle the pigment into it &amp; then rub your hands together to make a bronzing lotion to put it on your body as a self-tanner sort of thing.  What are your thoughts?
> 
> ...


 That pigment is really pretty !  

When do our boxes ship because I am ready for it to arrive, I have no patience at all!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been stalking the Starlooks website all day waiting for those mystery items to pop up, but nothing so far.  HOWEVER, this popped up today.  Interesting concept.  Starlooks is calling it the "July Featured Set" ($24) &amp; it includes a lavender &amp; chamomile body butter &amp; a coppery eyeshadow pigment.  You're supposed to put some of the body butter in your hands, sprinkle the pigment into it &amp; then rub your hands together to make a bronzing lotion to put it on your body as a self-tanner sort of thing.  What are your thoughts?
> 
> ...


 Pennywise *is* listed for sale with all of the other pigments.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 18, 2013)

> Pennywise *is* listed for sale with all of the other pigments.Â


 You are right. I just saw that. It looks more orange on the website &amp; more glittery in this picture. I'm going to probably buy it alone (without the lotion) because I need it in my life. ;-)


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm not interested in a bronzing lotion, but that pigment is AMAZING!!! I bet it is gorgeous! If anyone picks it up we need swatches!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annifer (Jul 18, 2013)

I just got an email saying my box shipped! I hope it's good, this will be my first one.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 18, 2013)

Boxes are already shipping?! Say whatttt


----------



## Kikyo0083 (Jul 18, 2013)

oh man now i have to keep a watchful eye on my email lol c'mon shipping notice!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 18, 2013)

Anyone see the notice on the mystery items today? I thought they said it would go live at 9AM PST, but no notice all day.  *sad panda*.  On the other hand, tomorrow is payday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, so maybe not so bad.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 19, 2013)

Mystery items are up!!!! It mentions them being lip liners, eyeliners, lipsticks, &amp; the HD fluid blushes!!!!!! I bought 3 hoping at least one will be a fluid blush! Here's what their website says: MYSTERY LIMITED ITEM FROM OUR MAKEUP LINE! $8.00! - Starlooks is coming out with new and exciting colors of items all the time, but we can't keep them all forever, so some items have become limited! We only have a few left of these items/colors, and after they are gone, we will never be offering that color again! You will be the last person to EVER RECEIVE this item! This is also why we are offering you your item at a much better discount than our normal 20% off coupon codes! Go to the following link on our website, and purchase the mystery item for $8! You will receive a LIMITED color from our Starlooks line that we have offered in the past, including Lip Liner, Eye Liner Pencil, Lip Stick, HD Fluid Blush, and more! Here's your chance... of course the amount of units available is also limited! STARLOOKS LOVES YOU! - See more at: http://starlooks.com/collections/featured/products/mystery-item#sthash.GtppK4NX.dpuf


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm passing, I don't want more lipsticks or lip liners!


----------



## elainecad (Jul 19, 2013)

Have to pass. Would hate to get some warm colors or shades I cannot wear.


----------



## Souly (Jul 19, 2013)

Passing too. Didn't really like what I got last time.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 19, 2013)

Snagged 2 mystery items! Last time I got the HD blush in Barbie and I LOVE it! Maybe I'll get another because they've discontinued them and I wouldn't mind a back up. I would REALLY enjoy a tendergloss!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 19, 2013)

I grabbed 2 mystery items. I am a sucker for grab bags.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 19, 2013)

Something just shipped from Starlooks for me....



Either the 3 mystery items I just bought just a little while ago shipped redonkulously fast or it's my July box! LOL


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 19, 2013)

> Something just shipped from Starlooks for me.... :blink: Either the 3 mystery items I just bought just a little while ago shipped redonkulously fast or it's my July box! LOL


 You sound like me. I got a shipping email but I have no idea if it is my July Starbox, the blush I ordered this morning, the 3 mystery items I ordered this afternoon, or my birthday box. It's going to be a Starlooks party next week in my mailbox for sure.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You sound like me. I got a shipping email but I have no idea if it is my July Starbox, the blush I ordered this morning, the 3 mystery items I ordered this afternoon, or my birthday box. It's going to be a Starlooks party next week in my mailbox for sure.


LOL I love it!



Mailbox party!


----------



## annifer (Jul 19, 2013)

I said already that I got a shipping email, yesterday and I haven't ordered anything. It must be our July boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 19, 2013)

I love that Starbox shipping is so fast!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 19, 2013)

Ooh, just when I was going to sulk about my box not shipping, I received tracking! Yay! (And now that I think about it, the colors I think we will be getting aren't colors I will wear in the summer -- but autumn is very close, and these aren't the sorts of colors I would normally buy, but they will be a nice occasional change of pace.)


----------



## mooreeeg (Jul 20, 2013)

Has anyone received their July box yet?


----------



## Kelli (Jul 20, 2013)

I haven't even received a shipping notice yet, so I don't think anyone has actually gotten their box yet, just a few people have shipping notices.


----------



## annifer (Jul 20, 2013)

My tracking says I should get my package the 22nd.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 21, 2013)

I got a shipping notice but I know it will take forever to get to me.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 21, 2013)

Am I the only one that doesn't have a shipping notice yet?


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 21, 2013)

> Am I the only one that doesn't have a shipping notice yet?


 I don't have one yet either. I have one for a blush I ordered last week but not one for my July box. Hopefully tomorrow we will get ours!


----------



## viper4901 (Jul 21, 2013)

No shipping for me .....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I the only one that doesn't have a shipping notice yet?


 None for me yet!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 21, 2013)

No shipping notice here. Hoping for Monday.


----------



## Kelli (Jul 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I the only one that doesn't have a shipping notice yet?


 I don't have one yet either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There are only a few who have gotten shipping notices.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't, either!


----------



## Glossygirl (Jul 21, 2013)

No shipping notice for me either :-(


----------



## lovepink (Jul 21, 2013)

No shipping for me either.  Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Souly (Jul 22, 2013)

No shipping yet for me either. Maybe today?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 22, 2013)

I haven't received shipping either. Whatever! I'm tired of how late in the month Starlooks ships. I'm realizing more and more reasons that I'm glad I cancelled after this box.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I the only one that doesn't have a shipping notice yet?


 don't have one either.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 22, 2013)

Quick question: Did everyone on here sign in on their website with their e-mail address and password and what not? I never went on it to try after they announced the new website on facebook but when I went to try to reset a password now with my e-mail it says it does not exist. I also have not received a shipping e-mail so that kind of has me worried!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question: Did everyone on here sign in on their website with their e-mail address and password and what not? I never went on it to try after they announced the new website on facebook but when I went to try to reset a password now with my e-mail it says it does not exist. I also have not received a shipping e-mail so that kind of has me worried!


 I just got shipping notice, so you still could get it. Only a couple people had shipping notices last week, so I wouldn't be too worried. If you don't have it by the end of the day, it might be an issue. Maybe contact them and let them know about your email address not being recognized and wondering if your box was still shipping and you were wondering if your box was still shipping or if there is an issue with your account.

I did my account stuff right away and didn't have any issues.


----------



## Jennie Pryor (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't received shipping either. Whatever! I'm tired of how late in the month Starlooks ships. I'm realizing more and more reasons that I'm glad I cancelled after this box.


Aww that's too bad you are feeling this way.  I agree that it sucks that they ship out towards the end of the month, but in all honestly isn't that how they always been? So technically you are still getting a box about the same time every month.

I personally am glad they ship out at a different time then everyone else, that way I am not bombarded with all my boxes at the same time each month.  It can get pretty overwhelming when you are looking over everything at once.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jul 22, 2013)

I got a shipping notice today showing they sent my box to my old address again. They've consistently done this since I changed it back in march. I contact them every month and they switch it to my current address.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 22, 2013)

Just got my shipping notice! Now I just need another one for the order I placed on Friday.


----------



## annifer (Jul 22, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 22, 2013)

Found this picture on instagram! woo this box looks nice





Im so excited for the brush, idk about the palette and body butter sample. Whats the little thing? looks like a gel eyeliner maybe or loose pigment?


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found this picture on instagram! woo this box looks nice
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2013)

Ooh! I see something that has been lingering on my shopping list for months that I keep not buying!



Spoiler



the brush! That's the sculpt &amp; blush brush. I need a decent blush brush, although I had been having problems deciding which one to get. Problem solved! And I think that's a gel liner. The loose pigments are in different containers. Man, the value of this box is just blowing my mind.


----------



## kdawgwv (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new!  I've been visiting for a while but this is my first post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got my starbox today and it's so pretty!  

There's the St. Tropez eye shadow palette, the 906 sculpt and blush brush, and samples of the body bronze set that includes a sample of quince relaxing body butter and a half-sized pigment luster "penny wise."


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow! If that's what we are really getting I'm beyond thrilled. The colors look a little more "Fall" than "Summer" in my opinion but they look beautiful nonetheless. I'm super duper thrilled about something in that pic that I desperately need! Got my fingers crossed that this really is our box.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2013)

> Hey guys, I'm new! Â I've been visiting for a while but this is my first post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I got my starbox today and it's so pretty!Â Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dude! We're looking at a box value of around eighty bucks.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kdawgwv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new!  I've been visiting for a while but this is my first post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got my starbox today and it's so pretty!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kdawgwv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new!  I've been visiting for a while but this is my first post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got my starbox today and it's so pretty!
> 
> ...


----------



## kdawgwv (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks!!

Oh and the card says that the retail value is $72!!  woooohooooo!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 22, 2013)

> Hey guys, I'm new! Â I've been visiting for a while but this is my first post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I got my starbox today and it's so pretty!Â Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have a quick question about the colored item we are getting


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You said its the St. Tropez palette? I got that pallete for my birthday &amp; it doesn't match the pic in the spoiler above. Maybe my colors are just out of order. Mine are yellow, tan, olive, coral, then brownish burgundy. Is that what yours is? I'm kind of hoping its not because I'd really like to get a palette I don't already have. The spoiler pic above looked like the same colors of yellow, coral, &amp; burgundy, but it looks like there is a really light color &amp; a really dark color too. I'm so excited about that brush.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 22, 2013)

OMG I'm so excited!!!!! I've been dying for that pigment since they posted it earlier this week! The whole box is blowing my mind!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 22, 2013)

AGH! I'm so excited, this looks simply fabulous!


----------



## kdawgwv (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a quick question about the colored item we are getting
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 22, 2013)

This is an exceptionally rocking box!!!! Now where is my shipping notice!!!!???


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kdawgwv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine says st. tropez on the back, but when I went to the starlooks website, the listing for st. tropez doesn't look like what i have.  I am really bad at describing colors, but it's like a very light shade, a gold, a pinkish coral, a burgundy, and I think it's black.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Super pretty!
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 22, 2013)

Pretty sure I'm buying this box when it goes on sale.


----------



## Jennie Pryor (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is an exceptionally rocking box!!!! Now where is my shipping notice!!!!???


Exactly!  I have been stocking my email on my phone at work, waiting for that wonderful tracking # to pop up!  Extremely excited to try it all out.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kdawgwv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennie Pryor (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennie Pryor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Exactly!  I have been stocking my email on my phone at work, waiting for that wonderful tracking # to pop up!  Extremely excited to try it all out.


Finally pays off and tracking information received!!!!!


----------



## AlyssaEdwards (Jul 22, 2013)

This looks wonderful. It makes sense that this starbox would be especially high quality, since it would be the first box for everyone who signed up due to Ipsy


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kdawgwv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 22, 2013)

Ahhh!  I am so excited!  I may not be able to cancel this subscription!!!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 22, 2013)

I was going to cancel after I got this month's box but now I don't know if I want to or not because this box looks to be amazing. hmmmm. lol


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm giddy about this box! I want my shipping information now!!!!!!!


----------



## AlyssaEdwards (Jul 22, 2013)

It looks like the Starlooks website just changed, now the palette colors for St. Tropez match those which came in the starbox.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2013)

I have to say that I really appreciate the way what appears to be the extra this month is presented.



Spoiler



Bronzer -- even body bronzer -- and I do not get along, so it would normally get sneered at, but presenting these as separate items means that, hey, I have a packet of body butter to try and a pretty shimmery copper eyeshadow! Both of these will get used pretty much immediately (and that copper will look fantastic with blues/greens/aquas!).


----------



## alphaloria (Jul 22, 2013)

The bronzing pigment is amazing! Soft, buttery, and blendable.

The colors in the palette are GORGEOUS, although I wish it didn't have a black shadow as I have 10000 black shadows I never use. But I am definitely NOT complaining. This was a great first box to receive!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 23, 2013)

It's kind of obnoxious that a bunch of us don't even have shipping notices.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohdahlia (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's kind of obnoxious that a bunch of us don't even have shipping notices.


 Seriously! I want my box! I will definitely be putting the brush up for trade, but I am dying to try that palette. I hope the rest of the notices go out today.

Is it just me, or does this month's box feel more like an anniversary than last month's? The value seems much higher.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2013)

> Seriously! I want my box! I will definitely be putting the brush up for trade, but I am dying to try that palette. I hope the rest of the notices go out today. Is it just me, or does this month's box feel more like an anniversary than last month's? The value seems much higher.


 Yup. The value seems higher, and it's just plain *fun*. Last month was *boring*. The colors don't really seem summery, but we're close enough to autumn that these can be transitional colors. I do like the concept of sending out almost a complete look -- excluding just foundation, concealer, powder, and mascara (and we did get those last two in March and April) -- but it seems like it could have been sequenced better (start in April, for example) so this one would have arrived last month for the anniversary.


----------



## Surine (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey there! New to MUT but I wanted to say hey! I am getting my first Starbox this month, my shipping notice says estimated delivery of July 25! Ugh so excited I can't wait! I wanted to be surprised but I just can't seem too stay away from the spoilers!


----------



## jenniferrose (Jul 23, 2013)

My mystery items are out for delivery!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 23, 2013)

I haven't gotten my box (my shipping notice JUST changed to USPS being electronically notified blah blah blah... I haven't even looked at any spoilers, but just reading everyone's comments here it sounds like it's pretty great and possibly more special like the anniversary box should've been. I'm really looking forward to seeing what all is in it.

Also, I don't like the way the shipping is going. I always get mine after most people, but I have never before gotten my shipping notice AFTER people have already started getting their boxes.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 23, 2013)

This is only my second month but I last month I think I had a shipping notice by the time people started receiving boxes. I wonder if my lack of shipping has to do withh I did not create a new account on that other site (they emailed about it a while ago) but they charged my CC this month. I will proably call today. I am interested in seeing how their CS is as this box is on the chopping block on whether or not I am going to keep it. Last month was not worth $17.68 in my opinion. Edited to add: called Starlooks. I understand they are a small company and everyone has a cell phone so long distance isnt an issue but I find it annoying they do not have a 1-800 number. Spoke with some guy. Did not give his name, generic greeting. I told him they have charged me for July but no shipping information. He stated "boxes are shipping this week." I asked so it is normal for other people to have boxes in hand and others to have no shipping at all and he stated yes. No offer to look into my account, see when it is shipping, nothing. Not impressed.



> I haven't gotten my box (my shipping notice JUST changed to USPS being electronically notified blah blah blah... I haven't even looked at any spoilers, but just reading everyone's comments here it sounds like it's pretty great and possibly more special like the anniversary box should've been. I'm really looking forward to seeing what all is in it. Also, I don't like the way the shipping is going. I always get mine after most people, but I have never before gotten my shipping notice AFTER people have alreadyÂ started gettingÂ their boxes.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 23, 2013)

I received my Mystery Items tracking yesterday! So I guess that original tracking email IS my box! Expected Thursday....yaaaaaaay!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 23, 2013)

Like every company, SL ships in waves. Remember unlike other subs SL only takes 2-3 days to get to you not 7-10.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 23, 2013)

JUST NOW got my shipping email! One minute ago!  Whew, I was starting to worry!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> JUST NOW got my shipping email! One minute ago!  Whew, I was starting to worry!


Me too!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 23, 2013)

Still no shipping for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

After seeing the spoilers, I'm happier with the contents than I expected to be!

I'm still not super excited about the palette colors (they are definitely more fall-ish shades for me) and I'm on the fence about the luster (not a huge bronze fan and I have several) but I am excited about the brush!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like every company, SL ships in waves. Remember unlike other subs SL only takes 2-3 days to get to you not 7-10.


 I had never noticed SL shipping in waves before, it seemed like everyone got their shipping notices on the same day and I just always got my box a few days later than everyone else (probably because I'm in rural Michigan it takes 5-8 days).  I don't have any other subscriptions to compare shipping too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I wasn't trying to complain or be whiney (hope it didn't come off  that way), I just thought it was so weird that people didn't get emails til after others had received their boxes and I hadn't noticed that before.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2013)

I think they have had a huge surge in new subscribers after the ipsy appearance and the tv stuff, so that might be why we haven't seen a big staggered wave shipping schedule before: it's new because of how many more people they have now. In related news, I received my shipping notice on the first day, but it didn't get processed out of Irvine until today.


----------



## Kelli (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think they have had a huge surge in new subscribers after the ipsy appearance and the tv stuff, so that might be why we haven't seen a big staggered wave shipping schedule before: it's new because of how many more people they have now. In related news, I received my shipping notice on the first day, but it didn't get processed out of Irvine until today.


 That makes sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hadn't really thought about the effect the Ipsy stuff could have on shipping.

Glad yours updated! Hope your box comes soon!


----------



## mellee (Jul 23, 2013)

No shipping notice for me yet, either.  I did have to cancel this sub - at least for a while.  Need to save $$$, and since I have so much makeup I can't justify more right now.  Hopefully cancelling with their new online system won't mess up my last box shipping!  =/


----------



## Souly (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping notice for me yet, either.  I did have to cancel this sub - at least for a while.  Need to save $$$, and since I have so much makeup I can't justify more right now.  Hopefully cancelling with their new online system won't mess up my last box shipping!  =/


 I feel you


----------



## jenniferrose (Jul 23, 2013)

Mystery items!

Eyeliner in Indigo Frost (a dark blue indigo)

Eyeshadow in Lined with Lilac (light purple)


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had never noticed SL shipping in waves before, it seemed like everyone got their shipping notices on the same day and I just always got my box a few days later than everyone else (probably because I'm in rural Michigan it takes 5-8 days).  I don't have any other subscriptions to compare shipping too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I wasn't trying to complain or be whiney (hope it didn't come off  that way), I just thought it was so weird that people didn't get emails til after others had received their boxes and I hadn't noticed that before.


No! You didn't come off as whiney! I wasn't speaking to anyone in particular, just people forget this and start panicking. I know that because I did it last month. I called and they told me they ship in waves and my shipping notice should be within the next 48 hours. I think it shipped the next day though.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mystery items!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelli (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mystery items!
> 
> ...


----------



## NikNik455 (Jul 23, 2013)

My friend got her box yesterday and from what I see I'm in love. Can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mystery items!
> 
> ...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm to the point of being pissy pants about not recieving a shipping notice yet. I know that they started shipping in waves but its baffling my mind that people have received their boxes and some of us haven't even been notified of shipping. This is my last Starbox and I'm getting a sour taste in my mouth. That's just my two cents, take it or leave it. I've spoken my piece and counted to three.


----------



## ohdahlia (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm to the point of being pissy pants about not recieving a shipping notice yet. I know that they started shipping in waves but its baffling my mind that people have received their boxes and some of us haven't even been notified of shipping. This is my last Starbox and I'm getting a sour taste in my mouth. That's just my two cents, take it or leave it. I've spoken my piece and counted to three.


For the first time EVER, my confirmation email (I got it yesterday) ended up in my spam folder. Who knows? It could be the new system thing. Anyway, you might want to check!  Love your movie reference there.


----------



## Kelli (Jul 24, 2013)

My box started at the USPS in Irvine yesterday at 8:04 pm and left Anaheim early this morning with an expected delivery of the 26th! My starboxes haven't gotten to me so quickly after entering the USPS system since March woo-hoo. (Feb &amp; March came in about 3 days, but april - june took 5-8 days) I'm glad that the USPS part is being so much quicker, since it took so much longer for it to get to them.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 24, 2013)

OMG my shipping notice was in my spam folder as well!!!!  It never goes there!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2013)

I checked my spam folder and nothing! I think I will give them a call.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 24, 2013)

I have not gotten shipping, either, and yes, I always check my spam folder!

It's getting frustrating because I want to cancel before I am charged again, but I don't want to cancel until I'm sure the box is on its way!

At least the irritation is strengthening my resolve to cancel...the brush this month gave me pause, because I do love their brushes.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh my goodness, my one and only sub this month that actually likes me! I just received my Starbox! ::gasp:: I love it. Everyone, you will loooooove this box!

All my other subs decided that I apparently need to receive my goodies LAST this month lol, hooray Starlooks for not letting me down


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh yeah! Forgot to mention, I also received my three mystery items I ordered!

Eye Pencil in Indigo Frost

Eyeshadow in Lined with Lilac

Eyeshadow in Pink Shimmer

I love them ALL...I really want to do a look with the three since they're so gorgeous together


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 24, 2013)

> Oh yeah! Forgot to mention, I also received my three mystery items I ordered! Eye Pencil in Indigo Frost Eyeshadow in Lined with Lilac Eyeshadow in Pink Shimmer I love them ALL...I really want to do a look with the three since they're so gorgeous together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I ordered 3 mystery items too &amp; I seriously hope I get these 3 things too. They are gorgeous together &amp; I really need some pinks &amp; purples in my life!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 24, 2013)

My mystery items came today &amp; my box should be here tomorrow! I also got the Indigo Frost eye pencil and the Lined With Lilac shadow. They are both gorgeous!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm having such a hard time adhering to my no-buy (other than boxes) for this month. I've added and taken out mystery items 3 times.. I just bought a new super zoom dlsr for my upcoming trip to duh duh duh.... Alaska (woo hoo!), so I really, really shouldn't be spending anything additional on cosmetics. Help me keep my resolve. Aaaaaagh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> temptation is everywhere. LOL.


----------



## viper4901 (Jul 24, 2013)

I also got the indigo frost eyeliner and the lined with lilac &amp; pink shimmer eyeshadow best mystery items EVER !


----------



## Kikyo0083 (Jul 24, 2013)

omg just had the crappiest run in with my post office! my box showed as delivered in tracking and when i went to check, no box! i called customer service and got the nicest person i've ever spoken to there and she gave me everything i needed and she advised me to go to my post office to speak to the manager regarding this issue. i was met by one rude lady who couldn't be bothered with me and another who spoke to me very nasty and gave me half answers. wth? so when she told me i couldn't speak to a manager and to come back at four i just figured i call starlooks up to let them know the situation. i got a cool dude named Brandon and when i explained to him my situation he was like oh ok, so how about i just send u a new box? i was like omg thank you! i was so happy my issue was resolved so easily! and on top of that when i asked about the status of my birthday box he said well you weren't on my list today but i'll fix that so your box is on the way. yes! love the customer service of starlooks!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kikyo0083* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg just had the crappiest run in with my post office! my box showed as delivered in tracking and when i went to check, no box! i called customer service and got the nicest person i've ever spoken to there and she gave me everything i needed and she advised me to go to my post office to speak to the manager regarding this issue. i was met by one rude lady who couldn't be bothered with me and another who spoke to me very nasty and gave me half answers. wth? so when she told me i couldn't speak to a manager and to come back at four i just figured i call starlooks up to let them know the situation. i got a cool dude named Brandon and when i explained to him my situation he was like oh ok, so how about i just send u a new box? i was like omg thank you! i was so happy my issue was resolved so easily! and on top of that when i asked about the status of my birthday box he said well you weren't on my list today but i'll fix that so your box is on the way. yes! love the customer service of starlooks!


Sorry about the post office, but sounds like Brandon was VERY helpful! Yay Starlooks!!!


----------



## mellee (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked my spam folder and nothing! I think I will give them a call.


So diju call?  Did they say whether we should all have gotten a notice already?  Because I didn't get one yet, either...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 24, 2013)

> So diju call?Â  Did they say whether we should all have gotten a notice already?Â  Because I didn't get one yet, either...Â  :icon_sad:


 I didn't call because I totally lost track of time. The time difference between New York and L.A. Is totally obnoxious.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kdawgwv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new!  I've been visiting for a while but this is my first post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got my starbox today and it's so pretty!
> 
> ...


----------



## mellee (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't call because I totally lost track of time. The time difference between New York and L.A. Is totally obnoxious.


Ah - yeah, time differences can trip you up every time.  =)  I sent an email this morning to check on mine.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Surine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey there! New to MUT but I wanted to say hey! I am getting my first Starbox this month, my shipping notice says estimated delivery of July 25! Ugh so excited I can't wait! I wanted to be surprised but I just can't seem too stay away from the spoilers!


 Welcome!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 25, 2013)

hey did anyone else have to sign for their package this month? 

I got a notice yesterday saying I wasn't home and had to sign for a package. It looked like it said 'singapore' which i now assume was Starlooks. I took the notice to my post office signed and they said they would deliever it today and i got my starlooks. I've never had to sign for it before?


----------



## mellee (Jul 25, 2013)

I've had that happen on occasion when there were a bunch of kids around when the mailman came.  He would have had to leave the box outside and wasn't comfortable doing that.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 25, 2013)

I got my mystery items! I also got the indigo frost eyeliner and the lilac eyeshadow. LOVE them!!!!! Now I'm ready for my box!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 25, 2013)

I got my 3 mystery items today as well.  I also got the indigo frost eyeliner (love), the lilac eyeshadow (love), &amp; a shy silver eyeshadow (like, but not love).

The shy silver isn't silver to me . . . I guess it could possibly pass as a grey maybe?  To me it's more of a taupe/tan color.  Not a bad color at all, but after seeing some of you get that pink color I think I was expecting that.  ha ha ha.  









My July Starbox is set to arrive TOMORROW.  



  And then HOPEFULLY my birthday box will arrive shortly after that! 





My mailbox is a happy mailbox this week.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2013)

My July box should be waiting for me when I get home! And I set my alarm to remind myself to call tonight and change my CC information. My bank canceled my old card due to a report of fraudulent activity by law enforcement, so I have to change everything over, and if I can't do it on my own online at night, I tend to forget.


----------



## Mary322 (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow, my box came today and it is beautiful!  I think this may be my favorite!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 25, 2013)

I know everyone is excited about the brush, but I am not since I do not wear that type of product.  Are there any other uses for it?  If not I may have to give or trade it away.  TIA!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2013)

Yay, it's here, and I love it even more than in the photos! And the Dread Kitten Edgar got a treat, too. He has curled up on the envelope and is biting it every once in a while, and he WILL NOT let me take it away and throw it out (have I mentioned his brain damage recently?).


----------



## lovepink (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey you got a present, he got a present right?  I say let him have his fun with it, until he destroys it to the point he could hurt himself on it!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, it's here, and I love it even more than in the photos! And the Dread Kitten Edgat got a treat, too. He has curled up on the envelope and is biting it every once in a while, and he WILL NOT let me take it away and throw it out (have I mentioned his brain damage recently?).


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 25, 2013)

My Starbox and my birthday box both came today!! I put the birthday box behind the second spoiler in case anyone wants to be surprised. It was not what I expected to get from having seen pics of others birthday gifts. I am so blown away by Starlooks this month! 














[SIZE=1em]4 Shade Lip Palette &amp; Onyx Eye Liner ($57 retail value)[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=1em]I was totally expecting the Kinky Lipstick &amp; liner combo that I saw others receive. I could not be happier with this awesome birthday surprise! [/SIZE]


----------



## Glossygirl (Jul 25, 2013)

OMG...that is an awesome birthday gift...starlooks rocks!!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow! That birthday gift is amazing!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Starbox and my birthday box both came today!! I put the birthday box behind the second spoiler in case anyone wants to be surprised. It was not what I expected to get from having seen pics of others birthday gifts. I am so blown away by Starlooks this month!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That Birthday Gift is AMAZING!  My bday is next month, hopefully I'll get one just like it!


 I hope so too! I think they just changed it in July, possibly June but I can't find any pics of June birthday boxes. I'm not sure but I think it's a new product for them. I don't recall seeing it on their site before now.


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 25, 2013)

Hmmm... I just saw a post on their Facebook page about someone else's birthday box...

*Name redacted*

I love my July box but I was very confused when I got another shipment notification earlier this week. Imagine my surprise when I got a box today with an eyeshadow, eyeliner, and lipgloss in it and a card that said "Happy Birthday!" Thank you SO much Starlooks! You totally made my day with that!!!
  
So, I guess they are sending out different gifts now? I thought they usually sent everyone the same thing or was I mistaken?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm... I just saw a post on their Facebook page about someone else's birthday box...
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 25, 2013)

My birthday is next month!!! I can't wait to get a birthday box!!! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mellee (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope so too! I think they just changed it in July, possibly June but I can't find any pics of June birthday boxes. I'm not sure but I think it's a new product for them. I don't recall seeing it on their site before now.


My birthday was in June, and I got the Kinky set.


----------



## Shellymae1970 (Jul 26, 2013)

I just got the Dec 15 shade eye shadow on ebay for 5$ !!!!! still not got my July box yet it said I should by the 27th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Starbox and my birthday box both came today!! I put the birthday box behind the second spoiler in case anyone wants to be surprised. It was not what I expected to get from having seen pics of others birthday gifts. I am so blown away by Starlooks this month!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Starbox and my birthday box both came today!! I put the birthday box behind the second spoiler in case anyone wants to be surprised. It was not what I expected to get from having seen pics of others birthday gifts. I am so blown away by Starlooks this month!
> 
> ...


----------



## trekkersangel (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, my July Starbox DIDN'T arrive today. . . but my birthday box did.  I guess I never got a tracking number for my actual Starbox.  So I called our friend Brandon (Is he just the best or what?) &amp; he found my tracking number for my actual box.  It won't be delivered until tomorrow.  



  (I'm SO impatient when it comes to my make-up getting to me.)

But I got my birthday box.  I was hoping for that gorgeous gift MissTrix got, but alas, it was not meant to be. . . which is probably okay since it's 100 degrees plus humidity here.  It would have most likely melted.  

But here is what I did get.  





 
eyeshadow in Show Stopper Green (McCaw is the name on the website) - My 3 girls are telling me it's not green at all but a yucky yellow color.  ha ha ha.  It does seem more yellow than green, but I definitely see green in there too.  I think it will play both sides nicely actually.  It's definitely not a color I'd pick on my own, but one thing I've learned about Starlooks is that their stuff really surprises once on.  I'm kind of excited to play with it.
 
eye pencil in Onyx
 
lip gloss in Zen Fantasy (Silk is the name on the website) - bubble gum pink
 
 
So although I probably would have rather had the lip palate (which is more in my comfort zone), I'm happy about my birthday gift.  I mean, what other company does that?  It's free make-up &amp; interesting colors to play with &amp; learn from.  I love how Starlooks gets me to step OUT of the box &amp; play a little.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 26, 2013)

I just got my box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so excited to use everything!  But, the brush was totally bend out of shape when I got it, half of it was sticking out of the box and bent at a funny angle.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully if I wash it, it will go back to the right shape.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 26, 2013)

I got my box too. I'm loving the palette and the brush. I'm not feeling the copper shadow. Copper always makes my eyes look sickly. Lol anybody want it? Still cancelling tho. :-/


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 26, 2013)

Haven't received my box or shipping notification. Over it!


----------



## Souly (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haven't received my box or shipping notification. Over it!


 You canceled right? I did too &amp; didn't receive notification. Yesterday, hubbster called for me and they weren't going to send it even though I already paid for July. Supposedly sending today but still haven't received notification - I already emailed. Can't say I regret canceling!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You canceled right? I did too &amp; didn't receive notification. Yesterday, hubbster called for me and they weren't going to send it even though I already paid for July. Supposedly sending today but still haven't received notification - I already emailed. Can't say I regret canceling!


 That is exactly why I refuse to cancel a sub until I receive a box or it is well on its way. Companies can be so shady.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is exactly why I refuse to cancel a sub until I receive a box or it is well on its way. Companies can be so shady.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I didn't think Star looks would do me like that! Very disappointing.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't think Star looks would do me like that! Very disappointing.


 Sorry to hear about that! I think Starlooks has a few minor kinks to work out. For now I cancelled because I have to use the makeup I have but I will keep following the box threads.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 26, 2013)

> I didn't think Star looks would do me like that! Very disappointing.


 Just called them and my name was apparently "left of of their list" sayyyy whhhhaaaaaa? Brandon said he would add me to the list and send me a confirmation in 4 and a half minutes. Okay. Pretty happy that I cancelled! I will gladly through my money at ulta!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it was okay while it lasted Starlooks but you just aren't wild enough for me. I'm over recieving neutrals and frosty lipsticks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just called them and my name was apparently "left of of their list" sayyyy whhhhaaaaaa? Brandon said he would add me to the list and send me a confirmation in 4 and a half minutes. Okay.
> 
> ...


 ha, this is how I feel, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For me it has become Neutrallooks with a side of orangey red lipsticks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 26, 2013)

> ha, this is how I feel, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For me it has become Neutrallooks with a side of orangey red lipsticks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Neutral with a side of pumpkin and fall leaves for the lips. Lol. All of the lip products that they've sent me remind me of the packaging for creamy pumpkin from B&amp;BW.


----------



## mooreeeg (Jul 26, 2013)

Has everyone else already received their shipping notification? I subscribed at the beginning of July &amp; my card was charged immediately but I have not yet received any word on my box...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 27, 2013)

I am now absolutely obsessed with the mystery items I received! The lilac eyeshadow is absolutely gorgeous! Pic and short review in spoiler -





I'm so sorry if I look melancholy...I tend to look melancholy on my left side when I don't smile LOL Seriously, random strangers have come up to me and asked: "Hun, are you OK? Smile, it's not that bad." and I was in a perfectly happy and cheery mood! It's crazy!




Anyways, I'm wearing all three mystery items I received...the Pink Shimmer eyeshadow on the upper eyelid, then blended it into the Lined with Lilac eyeshadow on the lid, as well as the Indigo Frost eyeliner! I used the NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk as a primer to brighten the colors and up the pigmentation (as they go on a little soft). The eyeliner dragged a bit and was a little rough and I'm wondering if it'd work better with the quick flame technique...I don't have a lighter so I didn't have a chance to try! I absolutely adore the color though!


----------



## mooreeeg (Jul 27, 2013)

> That is exactly why I refuse to cancel a sub until I receive a box or it is well on its way. Companies can be so shady.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> You canceled right? I did too &amp; didn't receive notification. Yesterday, hubbster called for me and they weren't going to send it even though I already paid for July. Supposedly sending today but still haven't received notification - I already emailed. Can't say I regret canceling!


 I'm having the same problem. Cancelled because my card had already been charged for July &amp; didn't want to be charged for August. But I still haven't received a shipping notification, I assume for the same reason.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Starbox and my birthday box both came today!! I put the birthday box behind the second spoiler in case anyone wants to be surprised. It was not what I expected to get from having seen pics of others birthday gifts. I am so blown away by Starlooks this month!
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am now absolutely obsessed with the mystery items I received! The lilac eyeshadow is absolutely gorgeous! Pic and short review in spoiler -
> 
> ...


----------



## Surine (Jul 27, 2013)

Got my Starbox and mystery items. Love it all. I did my first ever youtube video also! 

 It is just the Starbox unboxing! It was my first box and I have to say I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 29, 2013)

I just cancelled, not because I wanted to, but for financial reasons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Once I'm working again I'll resubscribe.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am now absolutely obsessed with the mystery items I received! The lilac eyeshadow is absolutely gorgeous! Pic and short review in spoiler -
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is an awesome birthday gift, I wish it was my birthday again lol.


 hahaha no kidding!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 29, 2013)

I love this months palette so hardcore. I think it's the PERFECT transitional palette from Summer to Fall. They can be summery or fall depending on how you use them. I love every single color and they stay really well with the iprimer. Love, love, love! The pigment is just as gorgeous as I thought it would be. I'm so happy to have it!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this months palette so hardcore. I think it's the PERFECT transitional palette from Summer to Fall. They can be summery or fall depending on how you use them. I love every single color and they stay really well with the iprimer. Love, love, love! The pigment is just as gorgeous as I thought it would be. I'm so happy to have it!


 I totally agree about the palette being absolutely perfect for the Summer to Fall transition. I am definitely going to be using it a ton over the next few months!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2013)

> I totally agree about the palette being absolutely perfect for the Summer to Fall transition. I am definitely going to be using it a ton over the next few months!Â


 Yes, definitely. They're kind of sunset colors, kind of like how if the year is a day, winter would be night (sleepytime night), spring would be morning, summer would be day, and fall would be evening where you are still awake but gearing down for bedtime. Now that I think about it, my color path through the year is a lot like that, too.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 29, 2013)

I really like the box this month! that being said, I canceled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sent an email a few days ago. Didn't get any sort of confirmation or anything.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> freaking beautiful with blue eyes. i have a lilac shadow at home. i should wear it sometime!! Sorry, but is the nix jumbo pemcil you used a white color? Does it stay on well?


 Thank you



Yes, it is their white pencil. I absolutely love it! I've even be told that people use it as a primer only, but I prefer to use Urban Decay's Primer Potion first, then I blend the NYX pencil all over my lids to brighten and help with pigmentation. It keeps the eyeshadow on for...well....forever in my experience lol I highly recommend it!



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this months palette so hardcore. I think it's the PERFECT transitional palette from Summer to Fall. They can be summery or fall depending on how you use them. I love every single color and they stay really well with the iprimer. Love, love, love! The pigment is just as gorgeous as I thought it would be. I'm so happy to have it!


 I couldn't agree more! I think they colors are absolutely stunning! I only had issue with the black shadow though, it's a bit thin even with primer and it's developed some sort of strange....it's not film....it's...ugh....trying to think of the right word....well here, look:





This happened while I was swatching and this happened before to the dark brown color in the Starlooks Brow Bar quad. It gets super hard and no longer powdery on top. I have swatched many a shadow from many different brands and this never happens to anything else. There seems to be something in the Starlooks formula that does this. That dent was me using my fingernails to try to break up the powder but look hard hardened even the dent looks! All the other colors (shimmers) are just fine!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm having issues with the maroon color and it sounds kind of similar to what's going on with your black. It's weird. I have used the other colors without problem, but the maroon is hardish and when I swipe over it I get practically no color at all. At first I thought it was the brush I was using (even though the same brand of brush worked fine on the other colors), so I tried another brush and still the same. When I used a sponge it picked up some of the color (after applying lots of pressure), but when I try to apply it from the sponge to my eye, practicly nothing shows up. Also tried my finger and got a little on the tip, but it wouldn't transfer from my finger tip to my eye. It was weird.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 29, 2013)

I had contacted Starlooks over thw weekend to cancel (did via email as they were not open to call) Got this as a response: Did you receive an email with instructions on how to access your Starbox account? If not here is a link: Email Once logged in, navigate to the Manage Subscriptions tab, click on the active sub, then click the "Manage Subscription" button that appears. The cancellation button is on the subscription details page at the very bottom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I inquired as to if it was possible to cancel without creating an account, as I do not want to create an account just to cancel the sub.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jul 29, 2013)

I got the same email when I contacted star looks about cancelling. Luckily I'd already made an account and it was super easy.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 29, 2013)

If I have to create an account to cancel I will but I had not created an account as I knew I would not be keeping the sub. It seems silly to me to force someone to create an account who is cancelling. I did not want to have to provide emails, make a log in and pass word etc on the internet that could potentially be compromised. I appreciate you letting me know the cancellation process via the log in,is easy if that is the route they force me to go. If they do not resond to my email I will try calling them to see if they will cancel over the phone.



> I got the same email when I contacted star looks about cancelling. Luckily I'd already made an account and it was super easy.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 29, 2013)

> If I have to create an account to cancel I will but I had not created an account as I knew I would not be keeping the sub. It seems silly to me to force someone to create an account who is cancelling. I did not want to have to provide emails, make a log in and pass word etc on the internet that could potentially be compromised. I appreciate you letting me know the cancellation process via the log in,is easy if that is the route they force me to go. If they do not resond to my email I will try calling them to see if they will cancel over the phone.


 Yep, your new account has a cancellation option. And good riddance, Starlooks. It's going to be well into August before I recieve my July box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Poopty Peupty Pants!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh no that sucks! I hate when you get a box for the current month in another month! (Looking at you GB!) Hope that your box suprises you and comes sooner!



> Yep, your new account has a cancellation option. And good riddance, Starlooks. It's going to be well into August before I recieve my July box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Poopty Peupty Pants!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 29, 2013)

> Oh no that sucks! I hate when you get a box for the current month in another month! (Looking at you GB!) Hope that your box suprises you and comes sooner!


 It's definitely not showing up sooner. I had to all them because I never received tracking and they informed me that my name wasn't even on the list for shipments. I guess once you cancel your just nothing to them anymore. No big deal, I'm throwing my moola at Ulta and Jouer! Boomshakalakaaaa!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 29, 2013)

My box finally came today!

As expected, I am super happy with the brush - it's soft, and nicer than the similar one I have. I wish they sent out brushes more often and I'd rethink cancelling.

I do like the shadow palette more than I expected to. I particularly like the first champagney shade and the peach one! I have to say, I think this would be better if the 5th shade was something other than the matte black. Matte blacks are notoriously hard to work with for me, and I don't care for them much anyway with my coloring and eyes. It's just not as nice and pigmented as the other shades.

Here are the 5 colors sloppily swatched with my finger on bare skin.





I'll be trying the body butter and the pigment separately...as a pale naturally reddish blonde person, I don't really do bronzing. But Pennywise is pretty. I do have a similar color but I will use it, definitely a good color for fall.

I will still be cancelling at least for a few months. It's very possible I'll sign back up if it seems they start sending out fun colors again! The value's always great, I just have to consider all of my subs this month and the last few were really disappointing to me when it came to the actual products and my usage of them.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jul 29, 2013)

If you want the black to show up darker, try it wet. I did and it was fine.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you want the black to show up darker, try it wet. I did and it was fine.


 Not worth it, I have several other black shadows I don't have to do that with, and matte black isn't something I like anyway.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 29, 2013)

Heard back from Starlooks about cancelling:

*Your account has already been created, you just have to log in.*   *username: * *password: *
  *I will go ahead and log in for you and cancel the sub. *   *You might want to check out the account for future reference though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 31, 2013)

I played with the shadows today...I used all but the black (which I am NOT fond of) and made kind of a sunset eye  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I played with the shadows today...I used all but the black (which I am NOT fond of) and made kind of a sunset eye  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OOoooooooo, GORGEOUS, I love it! Yeah, I'm not particularly fond of the black myself. The only thing I can somewhat use it for is to pat on top of a black eyeliner for setting. For that I use a small angled brush but other than that, I can do anything with it!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I played with the shadows today...I used all but the black (which I am NOT fond of) and made kind of a sunset eye  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 very nice!


----------



## Glossygirl (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I played with the shadows today...I used all but the black (which I am NOT fond of) and made kind of a sunset eye  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 very pretty! by the way, I like the owls on your shirt!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OOoooooooo, GORGEOUS, I love it! Yeah, I'm not particularly fond of the black myself. The only thing I can somewhat use it for is to pat on top of a black eyeliner for setting. For that I use a small angled brush but other than that, I can do anything with it!


 Thanks cookie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hadn't thought of using it for liner setting, I will do that just so it's not going completely to waste.



> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> very nice!


 Thanks! I like the colors more than I expected to.



> Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> very pretty! by the way, I like the owls on your shirt!


 Aw, thanks! lol, it's a scrub top, I work in a  children's nursing facility  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 31, 2013)

The only time of year that I ever use black shadow is Halloween, and then I use the hell out of it! I wear liquid eyeliner, so using it to set my liner is unnecessary. Still love this palette though!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only time of year that I ever use black shadow is Halloween, and then I use the hell out of it! I wear liquid eyeliner, so using it to set my liner is unnecessary. Still love this palette though!


 I have a couple of sparkly black shadows I use occasionally  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always have trouble with matte shadows, though, and a matte BLACK is even trickier for me!

I might find a way to use it around halloween, though! My favorite holiday!


----------



## MissTrix (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I played with the shadows today...I used all but the black (which I am NOT fond of) and made kind of a sunset eye  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 loooooove iiiiiit!!!  it's almost like an ombre effect, look at you all on trend!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I played with the shadows today...I used all but the black (which I am NOT fond of) and made kind of a sunset eye  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love it, cant wait to get mine and play with it.


----------



## NikNik455 (Aug 2, 2013)

Can anyone help this makeup newbie with the best way to use the eye shadows? Thanks!


----------



## alphaloria (Aug 2, 2013)

I know everyone is underwhelmed with the black shadow, but I started using it as a liner and I'm hooked. Because it's washed out, it's more of a soft dark grey than a black and really complements the other colors.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone help this makeup newbie with the best way to use the eye shadows? Thanks!


 They work best over a primer or base...the first, lightest shade would be really pretty just all over your lid if you wanted to start subtle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe a bit of the peach or maroon in the crease  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 2, 2013)

> They work best over a primer or base...the first, lightest shade would be really pretty just all over your lid if you wanted to start subtle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe a bit of the peach or maroon in the crease  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is close to what I did today: maroon on the lid, peach in the crease, lightest on the rest. Since it's under 75 degrees today, I dug out my chunky brown UD shadow pencil (Rehab, I think) and used it as liner (I don't like wearing it when it's above 80. It's just one of my Things).


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 2, 2013)

I wore pennywise today. It is STUNNING!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 2, 2013)

See now, I have to try to look as GORGEOUS as Michaela looked in her pic! The ombre effect eyeshadow? FABULOUS MICHAELA!

NikNik, these were the two looks I played around with (pic heavy), if it helps! -





I used the Penny Wise pigment (and you're right Rachel, it is ridiculously stunning! SUCH a gorgeous shimmery color!) and the peachy-coral shade in the 5 shade palette above it to blend it out. (I apologize for looking upset in the pic, I tend to look angry when I'm sleepy lol I only had 4 hours sleep before this pic










You'd better believe Penny Wise is gonna be at the top of my stash for Fall!

Here's my 2nd look featuring the palette:





I wanted something a little more nighttime appropriate, so I used the maroon and gold, plus patted the black on some eyeliner to soften the edge.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See now, I have to try to look as GORGEOUS as Michaela looked in her pic! The ombre effect eyeshadow? FABULOUS MICHAELA!
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See now, I have to try to look as GORGEOUS as Michaela looked in her pic! The ombre effect eyeshadow? FABULOUS MICHAELA!
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See now, I have to try to look as GORGEOUS as Michaela looked in her pic! The ombre effect eyeshadow? FABULOUS MICHAELA!
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See now, I have to try to look as GORGEOUS as Michaela looked in her pic! The ombre effect eyeshadow? FABULOUS MICHAELA!
> 
> ...


----------



## NikNik455 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See now, I have to try to look as GORGEOUS as Michaela looked in her pic! The ombre effect eyeshadow? FABULOUS MICHAELA!
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cheshire I love the looks!! I need to know what order and how to put stuff on. I bought my first set of brushes but have no clue how to use them.


Thank you very much!



Which one did you want to know about? Or did you just want a general idea of the steps I typically take along with what brushes I use?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jenniferrose (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love for you to do an eye shadow tutorial your eye makeup is always flawless.


Second this!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 18, 2013)

Is it just me, or does the July palette bear a striking resemblance to the Marc Jacobs Style Eye-Con No.7 palette in The Starlet?  The middle three shades on both palettes are a dark coppery brown, a peachy copper, and a gold.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 18, 2013)

They do appear to be very similiar! The gold color you can tell is slightly different. That's a gorgeous MJ palette!


----------



## chrysti198 (Aug 18, 2013)

I just wanted to share a sorta FOTD and eye look I did with the Starlooks palette. 

 

 I used the lightest shade on the inner two-thirds of the lid, the coral shade on the outer third. I used the burgundy-ish shade in the crease, with a tiny bit of the black to darken the outer v. Please forgive me for if this doesn't work out, or if it looks terrible. I've never posted anything like this before. Also, excuse the frizzy hair, I hadn't gotten to that yet


----------



## Glossygirl (Aug 18, 2013)

> I just wanted to share a sorta FOTD and eye look I did with the Starlooks palette.
> 
> 
> 
> I used the lightest shade on the inner two-thirds of the lid, the coral shade on the outer third. I used the burgundy-ish shade in the crease, with a tiny bit of the black to darken the outer v. Please forgive me for if this doesn't work out, or if it looks terrible. I've never posted anything like this before. Also, excuse the frizzy hair, I hadn't gotten to that yet


 You look gorgeous!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chrysti198* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just wanted to share a sorta FOTD and eye look I did with the Starlooks palette.
> 
> I used the lightest shade on the inner two-thirds of the lid, the coral shade on the outer third. I used the burgundy-ish shade in the crease, with a tiny bit of the black to darken the outer v.
> ...


 Amazing!  You look so beautiful!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chrysti198* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just wanted to share a sorta FOTD and eye look I did with the Starlooks palette.
> 
> 
> ...


 Love it!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chrysti198* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just wanted to share a sorta FOTD and eye look I did with the Starlooks palette.
> 
> 
> ...


 Gorgeous! I love the soft cat eye!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chrysti198* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just wanted to share a sorta FOTD and eye look I did with the Starlooks palette.
> 
> 
> ...


 Very pretty!


----------



## chrysti198 (Aug 20, 2013)

You guys are too kind! Thank you for all the nice comments, way to make a girl feel good!


----------

